# Wade Stafford 9.5 weeks out from UKBFF Birmingham qualifier



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

With Wade's agreement (as he's a little shy) I am posting up some pics of him from today.

As many of you know I am prepping Wade for the British this year, and so far I am delighted with his progress although there is never any room for complacency!!!

He has tightened up significantly over the last 10 days and with 9.5 weeks still to run he'll be bang on the money for the U80kgs class.

Areas we wanted to work on during the 'off season' were his tri's and bi's and his calves. Another big priority was to keep him tight throughout the mid section. I think he has made tremendous improvements in these areas and with his off season plan being followed to the letter those improvements will be all the more visible once all the fat is off and he's up there on stage

So here we go


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ukin hell, condition/size is immense.

Keep it up and dont get complacent.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

You look awesome champ, those delts are saaaweet... Making me rather jealous


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Where do you get 9.5 weeks left to go James????

Is the british not Oct 14th? (11.5 weeks left)

*EDIT My dumb I see it is for Birmingham*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade looks very good for this time frame i will hopefully train with him next week when i am down at castles...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

No flaws in the bi/tri's there whatsoever. Looking very good!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Wade looks very good for this time frame i will hopefully train with him next week when i am down at castles...


The idea this time is get him ready around 10 days prior to the qualifier. In the past he's always been pushing right to the end. I would rather he was ready early than late, so the idea then will be to feed him up gently into the qualifier.

He's on around 3000k/cals this year but the BIG difference is his intensity of cardio. Its only been 40 mins but with his HR at 130-145BPM. Its had a great effect on his metabolism. This has always been done pre meal 1

The only change we are making this next week is adding in 50g of porridge with his last meal, as he's lean enough now to do that whilst still burning fat. This will free up his protein and keep the fat burning furnace alight during the fasted overnight period.

I know he's panicking a little about coming in too quick but he's never been in this position before. And trust me he isn't coming in too quick, its a mind thing. I'd rather he panic now about losing too much than just before as he's always done in the past when his legs aren't lean enough and he's got to take it to the edge to get within the weight.

This year his legs WILL be shredded and to be honest that is the only thing that has prevented him from walking away with the title in previous years. He knows this now and the hunger he has is staggering.

J


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

james

when you see wade, can you ask him to give me a bell please?

i lost my phone and havent got his number anymore 

cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Looks superb, every chance of winning


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

WOW Wade looks so much better this year.

Awesome.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the compliments...

im pleased so far with all results as i have worked hard on improving since last year..... thank you to James L for all his help so far!! we are focussing on condition this year & it is all going to plan..... i looking forward to presenting the finished package ..... im sure you will all be shocked!!

we may post a few more to show the progress....

Wade


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Keep doing EXACTLY the same as last week mate, the difference in you this week was nothing short of miraculous. I'll try to come up on sunday week but I'll be in touch during the week anyway to check you're OK.

Speak soon

J


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Under 80kg? Absolutely awesome.

Sat here gobsmacked.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

To be 12 stone & that size is unbelieveable. It actually leaves me baffled how someone can be 12 stone & hold that much muscle.

You look about 18 stone. mg:

James & Tom are the same - madness, shear madness.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

fantastic stuff!!

excellent nick this far out too!

james/wade.. james mentions you have tightened up significantly over the last 10 days.. can i ask how long you have actually been dieting so far?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

I been dieting for 5 weeks on sun.. starting weight of 94kgs... alot of water weight came off at first....

wade


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its nice when that water drops off isnt it!

i think im going to be borderline u70/u80 at my qualifier... after seeing your pics... fingers crossed its u70! lol


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

what qualifier you doing lee?

avatar pic looks good sure u will do well....

be good to see you join me on stage...

wade


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

I got the 2005 and 06 dvds. Personally i thought you looked better in 05 (condition wise), it could just be the dvd?

As ive said before Wade, triceps. They have definitely filled out matey so good job.

I'm glad you've added photo's, its so much better then reading about someone as we can all see whats going on. Not just to check you out but doing so is inspiring to others, even if they aren't in your class.

Without a doubt its the best I've seen you and for the weeks leading up to the show you will only better and better and better.

The proof is in the pudding : )

Stay head strong and go for gold my friend! :lift:

Paul.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Look great mate, I have met you a few times at shows but not actually seen you up there on stage so i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

staffy said:


> what qualifier you doing lee?
> 
> avatar pic looks good sure u will do well....
> 
> ...


am doing the leicester show so only 5 weeks left now....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

staffy said:


> what qualifier you doing lee?
> 
> avatar pic looks good sure u will do well....
> 
> ...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

sounds good lee.... prob go watch that 1....

good luck....

what ur weight at the moment?

wade


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

12 stone???? fecking hell. how tall is he?? 3ft?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking great Wade, I competed in the 1st timers at Leminghton last year and can remember seeing you compete there..I can remember thinking how good you looked then..looking awsome mate keep it up..see you at Birmingham I competing there too.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you clarkey... cool see u there... hope all is on track with you..

wade


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Lookin good bro!!!Game on in the middle weights this yr!!!Could b seeing a few pics of my man Daniel Hahn up very soon,could b a darkhorse u no!!Ur take some stoppin thou il say that!!Middleweights is always goin to b a tough class,we wil hav to see come contest day!!Good luck mate

Gary Farr


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think his shoulders are massive.

Inner hams are pretty huge too.

Good luck.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

staffy said:


> sounds good lee.... prob go watch that 1....
> 
> good luck....
> 
> ...


am 11st 12 first thing in morning, flat and holding water at the moment.. the wife reckons i got a half a stone to go.. i reckon a bit more.. i tend to come down quite quick the last few weeks and it takes alot to dry me out (fkin genetics lol) so ill just see what weight i end up at on the day.. im not aiming for any particular weight class... just to turn up in condition.

be good to see you there, am a big admirer of your physique, id love to pick your brains on how you get them delts so big n round!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking great Wade.

Keep it up. Can't wait to see your final package.

Pete


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

tremendous wade... keep ontrack bud

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained with Wade a few weeks ago and believe me his size does not really come though on these pictures....

Wade i am down at castles Tue/Wed this week mate training Back/Legs let me know if you want to train mate...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the good workout paul s

see you next week for chest...

wade


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

12 stone! does not compute!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

he isnt 12 stone what is everyone talking about? 12st is 77kg and he isnt that... James stated somewhere he is around 88kg or something which is just under 14st. That is very impressive indeed


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

He is doing the Under 80kg class though.

80kg = just under 12 and a half stone.


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

no matter what weight the guy is, he's still a bloody monster!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah but wade doesnt need to be on the u80kg (12st 07lb) until the day of the show. but even then.. to most people who dont compete hell probably still look like hes about 16st!! lol

from what ive seen of wade in the past and the pictures on here... hes going to make some waves at the finals!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Delhi said:


> He is doing the Under 80kg class though.
> 
> 80kg = just under 12 and a half stone.


80kg is actually 12st 8lb.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 80kg is actually 12st 8lb.


Ok, a pound either side then. Still, he is deffo going for the under 80kg. Looks about 18 stone rather than 12 & a half.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

lol!!! im around 86 @ the moment but will under 80 on the day....

thanks for all the kind words

wade


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Wade, how much cardio are you doing at the moment? also are you having a cheat meal at some point in the week?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

im have 1 cheat meal a week & doing 50 min cardio... 30 in the morning & 20 after my workout

wade


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers for the training session on tuesday mate you are coming along nicely look forward to chest next week....


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Wade, you going to post up your daily diet? just find it intresting to see how all the top guys vary from competetor to competetor.

Looking very good mate!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 80kg is actually 12st 8lb.


Yes thats right but he is entering the under 80kg class, hence why I said 12 and a half stone.

Anyway, I think you look great mate and no matter what you weigh on the day I think you will do well with your balance, size and condition.

Keep up the great work.....................


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

ty everyone again!!! My diet is simple really same thing everyday lol

1)80g oats 2 scoop peptide

2)66g basmati rice 200c chicken 5g oil broc

3) 55g vitargo 55 whey isolate

4) same as meal 3

5) 250g white fish 125g sweet pot 5g oil broc

6) 200g steak 125g sweet pot broc

7) 2 scoop peptide 10g peanut butter

there u have it .... non training days i drop meal 3

hope that helps

wade


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wade you forgot the pizza at meals 8/9/10


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

paul s u let out the secret now!! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a good session with wade tonight he is looking better each week plus keeping strong...see you next week mate..


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

yeah was good thank you...

see u next week

chest again?

wade


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

staffy said:


> yeah was good thank you...
> 
> see u next week
> 
> ...


can you post pre contest, back stage , and contest pics staff....would be interesting to see the difference!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

staffy said:


> ty everyone again!!! My diet is simple really same thing everyday lol
> 
> 1)80g oats 2 scoop peptide
> 
> ...


Just to avoid confusion meal 4 is the same as meal 2 (not meal 3) He likes vitargo but not that much!

If Wade will allow I will post up some more pics in a weeks time when he comes down to kent. He will then be 6.5 weeks out from the Birmingham qualifier. 

I will try to take them in the same place as last time so there is continuity with the lighting. There should be some encouraging changes.

Due to Wade's stubborn weight we decided to drop the oil from 2 of his meals but keep the peanut butter in before bed where it will be needed more.

His cardio is now 30 mins pre meal 1 and 20 mins PWO.

Wade has found that his appetite has not been as good the last week so thats something we will be keeping an eye on over the next few weeks.

He is coming down steadily and is where he should be and should be in condition a week out from the qualifier, with then 2 more weeks to the finals left to really drag it in if need be.

I wont go into Wades AAS schedule unless he wants me to, as I know he doesn't want to give away too much!!

James


----------



## Troy Brown (Aug 11, 2007)

just had leg sesion with wade today at castle and wade is bang on!!! in such good nic with 9 weeks to go!! we even had a little pose down too


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Troy Brown said:


> just had leg sesion with wade today at castle and wade is bang on!!! in such good nic with 9 weeks to go!! we even had a little pose down too


its good to have a IFBB pro in the forum

Welcome Troy

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Update for everyone. Thursday 16th August 2007.

I have been flat out over the last few days so apologies for not posting sooner.

These pics were taken on Monday 13th August at Ministry of Muscle gym, Maidstone.

Here Wade is 7 weeks out. In these pics Wade is around 85kgs. We had just completed a back workout.

He has made some fantastic improvements in condition since the last photos but felt a little flat. I have upped his carbs by sticking 50g of oats with his last meal and putting back in the 10g of peanut butter too with last meal.

I am delighted with his progress so far and has another 10lbs or so to come off before we are stage ready and then its time to unleash him.

I think everyone will now agree that Wade's physique is almost perfect. His balance and muscular mass, coupled with a much improved mid section is IMO a difficult act to follow. With a few adjustments to his posing you can now see an improved front and rear lat spread. His back is crazy. Its so thick and wide, probably one of the best backs in the amateur ranks.

By withdrawing any oral AAS for Wades prep this year, his stomach is far tighter and the very simple approach we have used towards his AAS schedule is a breath of fresh air. People would really not believe how little Wade is using this year compared to previous years and as a result his physique looks healthy and well nourished (due to eating more than ever before)

I want to say a big well done. Wade constantly keeps me updated with his concerns and feelings and as a result I have very quickly learnt what works and what doesn't.

Enjoy the pics and as always all comments welcome.

James


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Huge.

WOW, look at the delts in the back shot.....wow......

Massive legs too.

Impressive.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Superb Wade, hard to pick out an weakness. Keep up the work.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics there fella.

Keep up the good work... As they say "If it aint broke, don't fix it". If things are better this year than last as James said then the right adjustments have been made.

Great back & leg shots. Some width and mass there, that I'm sure some of us can only wish for.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained with Wade on Tuesday again doing chest and i will say that these pics do not do him justice he is looking excellant although a little weak


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

ha ha paul... still stronger than u fatty


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not last tuesday you was'nt skinny man 

definatly won't be the next time ahem


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

looking fab you and james are awsome.......massive and conditioned how do you top that?

best of luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just a quick update for everyone.

I trained with Wade today (sunday 19th Aug) and all I can say is the boy is right on target to bring in his very best conditioning and balance to date.

He is now weighing around 83.5-84kgs, so is perfectly positioned going into the last 6 weeks.

He is focused like you wouldn't believe. He had his clean refeed day yesterday and as a result had good energy levels today and felt and looked tight and full.

He has again this week lost bodyfat with cross striations very visible now in both outer thigh sweeps. His back is also noticeably leaner and his shoulders and arms, esp where they tie in.

His abs and obliques are always tight, so this isn't such a good indicator.

Wades cardio schedule is now the same as mine and involves 40 mins pre meal 1 and 20 mins PWO. This has been done all week and I would say this has been his best fat loss week to date.

Well done buddy and I'll see you at the show on sunday and will no doubt speak in the week.

J


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Good pics Wade and well done!

Your best condition to date will soon be upon your foes : )


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

thanks lockstock!!

it will indead !!!

wade


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one Wade nice full and balanced!

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Staffy said:


> ha ha paul... still stronger than u fatty





Pscarb said:


> not last tuesday you was'nt skinny man
> 
> definatly won't be the next time ahem


When are you 2 getting married.


----------



## bobcat18 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Wade,

Just wanna say u look awesome man, keep up the hard work.

I hope we can do couple of more workouts before I go back to Denmark.

I'm gonna come and support u @the Birmingham qualifier and the British.

Stay strong

Bobby Khan


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking well on track there Wade, it'll be good to see you really nail the condition this year & leave the judges in no doubt. Keep working hard & absolutely do NOT stop pushing till the last minute. I'm sure James will help you get to where you need (and deserve) to be.

This years British is going to be a stonker.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Bobby!! for sure we will have some more workouts!! be good to have ur support at the shows my friend!!!

Paul

Yes all is where it should be... there will be no holding back from me till im peeled... James is on the case ;-) def going to be a stonker!!!

Wade


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I will be posting some photo's today fingers crossed and will post up my thoughts on where we are and what Wade will be doing in the days ahead.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade i am down at castles on the 11th and 12th of Sept mate if your up for a training session??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Looking superb mate, I eagerly await todays pictures.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As promised, altho a little late, here are the photos of Wade 4.5 weeks out from the Birmingham qualifier and 6.5 weeks out from the British along with my thoughts.

Things have been chipped away at quite nicely this last week and I would say it was one of the best weeks for bodyfat loss. Wade is sitting now at or around the 83kg mark so with 4 weeks left, perfect.

I would really like Wade to be at around 79kgs before the refeed so we know we are safe.

This means digging deep in the last 4 weeks with cardio and the diet and losing around 2lbs a week

We adjusted ( a few weeks ago) Wade's carbs to 250g on a non training day and 300 on a training day. I will be seeing Wade this week and will review this. It may mean going back to the 200 and 250 protocol we had before, unless he'd rather do another 30 mins of cardio!!

As I did with my prep we are introducing a serving of pro GF before training and taking away the equivalent from the PWO shake. This will serve to fuel his workouts and keep him full. However, we will trial this for a week and if the weight stays the same it will be removed, no question.

Cardio at the mo is being performed at around 35-40 mins pre meal 1 and 25 mins PWO. If the weight is still falling with the small changes then I have no reason to increase it.

Wade holds his fat around his lower back (kidneys) and gluteal areas and this is slowly but surely tightening up. He also holds a fair bit round his chest and upper arm (where it ties in with the shoulder) and this area is really coming through now.

His legs are also showing more detail and have always been a problem area. Wades legs have never been sliced but this is something we are both keen on rectifying this time round.

What has become apparant is how much Wade was holding in the off season. Far too much IMO and it became more of a weight issue than condition. When you think he was 97kgs at his heaviest and will be competing at 79 ish, thats WAY too high. Esp when my weight never goes above about 92kgs and I compete around 6-7kgs heavier, at between 86-87kgs.

However his off season was productive, with definate improvements noticeable now the diet has taken hold.

Wade does carry a HUGE amount of water in the off season and this was apparant after the first week of dieting which saw around 7-10 lbs come off with no problem, so his off season weight was a little thrown out by this factor.

Now the meds have changed and the diet has taken hold, water is no longer an issue, just body fat, so we can really see what we have left to do.

Wade has felt it harder this past week and has felt tired and hungry at times but today or tomorrow was/is his clean cheat and I told him to take in around 500-600g of carbs including one cheat meal (Nando's most probably)

His AAS protocol is very similar to mine and consists of test enanthate and tren enanthate 3x a week. This is combined at the moment with 50mgs of proviron. Fat burning is done via a combo of obviously diet and cardio but also 25mcgs of t3 and 100mcgs of t4 which will now be upped to 200mcgs for the next few weeks. I feel this has more effect on fat burning than t3 alone.

He is using GH (generic blue top) as well at around 10ius daily split AM and PM but this will soon reduce to 5ius AM and then be cut for the British around 7-10 days out.

Methyltrienolone may be used for the shows and if so will be administered 3 weeks out from the finals taking in 1 week prior to the qualifier and then 2 weeks leading up to the British afterwards. The dose will be 0.5mg daily mixed with around 50mgs of masteron.

We are probably going to try not to use any diuretics for the qualifier and do a slow refeed. We may however put in a split dose of 25mgs of aldactone am and pm the day before as well as 50mgs am on the morning of the show. This will just stem any overflow but not cause any real dehydration and therefore little if any rebound in the following days. It really will depend on how he's looking and we may just do some vit C, it really is a matter of playing by ear and something that cant really be planned.

So thats it for now and enjoy the pics.

I am really pleased with how Wade has come in this year and all by eating again a lot more carbs and cals than last year. You can see by the pics he looks well nourished and healthy....still fcuking ugly tho!!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And 2 more.........


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The following pic was taken a year ago and 1 week out from the Leamington qualifier in 2006. He is not far off that condition now so there will be NO reason or excuse not to get him peeled come Birmingham with 4 weeks left.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pics Wade is looking awsome. James, with the addition of pro GF what will Wade's post workout carbs be?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Clarkey

Im having 30g vitargo & 30g whey isolate post workout.

Wade


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Right things have now changed again. After a lengthy chat with Wade this morning he was a little concerned with his weight with 4 weeks left, so we have reverted back to plan 'A'.

This now means the Pro GF is out (never actually made it in) and so is 25g of carbs PWO and 30g of carbs with the last meal.

One of the chicken meals is now egg whites and the fats (peanut butter) has had to be reigned in a little as Wade was getting a little spoon happy. This is now limited to 10g per serving.

Cardio will remain the same.

We found by taking Wade's last carbs out with meal 7 he got a lot tighter and dropped body fat and weight quickly. I also advised to take out 25g from the PWO drink. Workouts now are a fairly light affair anyway so glycogen stores are not having to be replenished as they were a few weeks back.

I also find by taking these carbs out they are not really noticed as you drink them plus the fact that Wade's PWO meal is only around 1 hour after his PWO shake and this generally has around 40g of complex carbs anyway.

So we should have chipped away around 350-400kcals altogether which should mean no panicking and a comfortable weight loss as opposed to bricking it for the next 3.5 weeks!!

All this just shows how fluid a diet has to be in the latter stages, esp if a weight has to be made or conditioning is an issue. Wade wants to leave nothing to chance and come in peeled for the qualifier. There is nothing better than winning your qualifying weight class to really demoralise your opposition and give you a slight advantage going into the finals.

So thats it. We will watch Wade's weight carefully over the next week and see where we are in 7 days. His last clean cheat will be 2 weeks away from the show and the refeed days may well be dropped in favour of just 1 meal with high carbs and fats. Again this will be played by ear week by week.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

NICE progress there mate.

James I am glad that Wade is going to reach his potential this year, in past years its been disappointing to know that he's just missed his peak and not been awarded his dues.

Wade I'm looking forward to seeing your new 'Llewellin enhanced' physique. I know in past years you've been disappointed with your performance.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeez, they must make some fcuking huge pies at that gym, look at them rolling pins just behind Wade!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Jeez, they must make some fcuking huge pies at that gym, loom at them rolling pins just behind Wade!!


Hey I was thinking the same to, he sure looks a monster he's in great shape all round, a big well done to him and all involved in his training.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

supercell said:


> And 2 more.........


You look in great shape mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> Jeez, they must make some fcuking huge pies at that gym, loom at them rolling pins just behind Wade!!


Our secret is out! 

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one Wade...gotta a feeling this year you will finally get your potential shown on stage...god help em!

Fivos


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Tom, Nidge & Fivos

I will be in the condition that will be saying game over for the rest thats for sure!!! ;-)

Wade


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

How are you finding the changes James made to your diet?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hungry!!! lol ......the fat is come off wel!! feel a little flat but will refuel on sat!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Wade's done great this last week and been pushing it harder than ever, there is NO let up tho. We both want to make a statement at the qualifier.

He's coming in perfectly weighing around 81.5kgs first thing. I want to get him down to at least 78-79kgs and then feed him up but with no major carb up.

This will just accelerate the fat loss in the days after the show and mean that 5-7 days out ALL cardio will cease and Wade can rest knowing he's where he needs to be.

For the British we will assess nearer the time but the idea is a slightly bolder carb up knowing that by then his weight will be 77-78kgs and shredded.

We sat down and went thru his photo's from last year today and all I can say is there are some great improvements. I also highlighted areas in his posing that really let him down last year and didn't show him off at his best. With the practice he has put in these have now been rectified and a very different package is presented as a result.

I could see the fire burning today and its gonna be something very special that stops this tank rolling towards victory.

Well done mate, keep going and stay strong and focused. Enjoy your clean refeed day and then just 2 more weeks of slog before the final fling at the end.

We'll soon be sitting in the restaurant after the show (obviously eating huge amounts of food), looking back thinking...'ya know what, this aint been a bad year has it?'

J


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Wade..sounds like its all coming together bud. Out of interest how many carbs to you aim for on your clean refeed day and will you still be having a cheat meal from now til the qualifier?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Clarkey

i do 550 -600 carbs on refeed  u bet i will... may not have 1 week before show but will play it by ear ( James ear that it lol)

Wade


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just finished a session with Wade training cest and i will say that the pics do not do him justice, cheers for the session mate look forward to back tomorrow.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

cheers m8 see u l8tr tonight

Wade


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Any updates Wade?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

80 kg at the moment dropped carbs down to 200g this week... looking to be 79 by next thurs...

Thats all for now

Wade


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunately due to work commitments i could not train with Wade this week but i saw him and chatted, i have to say that the adjustments he and James have made in the last week has in my opinion had a dramatic effect on his physique he looks so dry and tight it is frightening...keep going mate i am down at castles next Tuesday if you want to train or chat.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> unfortunately due to work commitments i could not train with Wade this week but i saw him and chatted, i have to say that the adjustments he and James have made in the last week has in my opinion had a dramatic effect on his physique he looks so dry and tight it is frightening...keep going mate i am down at castles next Tuesday if you want to train or chat.


LOL so now you know what day is going to be your day off then Wade.

Training with Pscarb is OK as long as you like lifting girly chrome weights but talking to him is just murder if you dont understand northern twang.

 Paul


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So the plan for the final 10 days is as follows.

Last week Wade started to panic a little thinking he wasn't making progress but he was. One thing he has realised is just how far you have to go to get those last bits thru and realises in the past he was a little way off this place.

Cardio is now at 1 hour pre meal 1 and 30 mins PWO. Cardio will be stopped on the weds/thurs when i see him next week.

Carbs have been limited to 200g on both training and non training days to get those last bits off.

Weight has been dropping nice and slowly without the loss of any tissue. 80kgs this morning and I want him at around 79 by thursday when I see him.

Water will be increased to around 5 litres a day next week to exert a slow drying out effect. On thursday I will see if we need any vit C in the mix.

Training will continue up to weds and then on thursday and friday a quick upper body flushing circuit will be performed but no cardio. This really for mind calming purposes as when we sit around we start to think too much. It will also keep his metabolic rate elevated as we still ahve another 10 days after the show to make any small improvements in condition.

At the moment I am toying with just a few more carbs on the sat but continuing thru the night (when wake for loo) as the show is in the eve and I want him to be slightly carbed up but stop this mid morning just eating some protein and fat. water will not be stopped just restricted to around 1-2 litres on show day with the majority drunk early up to around 10am (used in porridge, vitargo etc)

Vitargo will be on stand by but I want Wades abdomen to be flat and tight come the evening. We are trying to mimick the overnight fasting period through the late morning and afternoon as we all know how dry we are when we wake in the morning.

Again this will be assessed on the thursday and input from Wade will be taken into account. He knows how he feels and looks day to day better than anyone.

...I dont!

There will be zero rebound from this and the diet/training will be resumed first thing monday am.

I am aiming for 95% for the qualifier with 100% for the finals with a little more weight off we can afford the use of a little diuretic and a bolder conventional carb up protocol but not with the excessive carbs of the last few years. Remember he has been dieting on around 100g more carbs during his prep so will not need filling up to the same extent, plus possible bloating and cramping have to be added into the equation here with excessive carbs.

Wade has been resolute in his prep this year and I have sometimes had to tell him what to do but most times its a question of just confirming what he already knew and thought. BUT as we all know even the best guys need a level head looking over them and he's just lucky I have been on high carbs this year as last year I would have been about as useful as a pair of t1ts on a fish.

Keep going bud. Speak over the next few days and see you next thursday in deepest Kent.

J


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Great info there James, I love these threads, I rarely comment cause they are more of a peep hole for us mortals in to how the big boys do it. Thanks to all you guys for taking the time to write it all up 

Best of luck for the next 10 days Wade, I cant wait till the British this year its gonna be awesome!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Great insight there and you've answered a couple of things I'd often wondered about - like time-shifting the night period to the morning to manipulate condition further still.

Do you think circadian rhythym and GH output have any input when "tricking" the body in this regard?

As for what Wade is looking like - I got a big surprise when I saw him at Leamington on Sunday. Obviously all dieted down and super-tight but he appeared to have a lot of size for 80kg too.

Can't wait to see him do damage at Birmingham and Nottingham.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^ That will be because he was 81.5 as he'd just eaten 600g of carbs on the sat (greedy barsteward)

As far as your question, I dont know. Strange things do seem to happen when you are asleep. I call them the 'carb fairies' those illusive creatures that take away all that bloating after stuffing 1000g down ya neck!!

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But in the presence of insulin GH production slows or even stops.

Funny thing about GH, it gets released at night during REM sleep (highest output).

I have found (and I am not alone) that melatonin at night before bed allows me to not only sleep deeper but with some crazy dreams, much the same if I do a HGH shot before bed.

I think if you got the carbs in early enough GH production would not be effected.

In Men's health last month they talked about taking melatonin before a workout to elivate GH release.

Melatonin is a natural sleep hormone that ramps up when the sun goes down, it is anti-cancer, anti-oxidant (maybe the strongest known to man), it boosts immune system, stuff is seriously killer.

I take it and love that stuff.

Only bummer is if you take it too late you wake up lethargic.

Little known thing about melatonin, there are melatonin receptor sites in the prostate, which are absolutly necessary for the prostate to function.

Due to there being a high incidence of prostate cancer in older men, this seems like a very good hormone to replace.

There has been 11 studies done at the university of Tel Aviv on melatonin and prostate, sugesting that melatonin receptors in human prostate glands can suppress prostate enlargement.

University of Hong Kong did 3 studies that shows melatonin inhibited the growth of LnCaP tumors.

University of Milan one study suggested melatonin might be considered as an effective cytostatic agent.

Melatonin peaks at about age 13 then falls severly until it is non existant at around 60.

L-arginine, and L-Ornithine if taken at night (8 to 12 grams) on an empty stomach will elivate GH production.

Sorry for the hyjack guys, I happen to be reading a book on this and thought it was relevent.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this was in MD a few months back Scott and after reading the article in my opinion it lacked substance.

James what ever you have done for Wade it is definatly working as i saw last night.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> this was in MD a few months back Scott and after reading the article in my opinion it lacked substance.


It didnt make sense to me either. Why would one take a sleep hormone before going into the gym?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hackskii said:


> It didnt make sense to me either. Why would one take a sleep hormone before going into the gym?


 no reason unless you was training with Tom


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> no reason unless you was training with Tom


 

Touch'e


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say "good luck" for Birmingham on Sunday, Wade.

Blow 'em offstage, mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea good luck Wade...illl see you there pal 

Fivos


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks you Rightyho & Fivos....

Good luck to u guys too & see u there Sun.... 

Wade


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

GIVE EM HELL STAFFY LAD!!!

I'll be there bud, think I'll be losing my voice that day. A win-win for everyone!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Mr Booth!! be good to see u again... see u there mate...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck wade i am sure you will get your prize mate from what i saw on tuesday night.....


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good Luck Wade,

See you Sunday mate.

Pete


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you Paul & Pete!!

See u Sun Pete!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

good luck tomorrow Wade and il see you at Nottingham!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you Steveg!

Yes see you there... going to be good 1... good luck with the rest of your prep!!

Wade


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Best of luck mate


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck Wade, knock em dead bro.

SJT


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks DB & Shaun

Will u guys be there?

Wade


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Wade guess we are both carbing up the same...as i was speaking to Paul yesterday :bounce:

Have a relaxing eve...and see you tommorow.

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunetly I wont be there to see you rip em to pieces, my mrs is dragging me round the country looking for houses to buy.

But hopefully you or james will give me an update by txt or something 

Good luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I got to the gym at around 7pm last night and met Wade. He had eaten around 700g and 6 litres so was a little watery but filling nicely. He had another 300 or so carbs before bed and another few litres of water.

Around 10.30 I hit the sack as I knew I wouldn't sleep thinking about the show and how Wade was. All I can say is that the water certainly came out last night as the toilet was well used with each visit finished off with the trademark expelling of wind!!!

I awoke at 5.30, took my fat burners and am currently waiting to hit the treadmill. No rest for me! Wade is weighing 89kg this morning but has weighed a little earlier so will continue to lose weight. it means we can get more carbs in this morning and a little more fluid before swapping to sips only and dry protein and some nut butter.

He is looking nice and full and drying out nicely this morning and this process will continue until this evening when he'll be bang on the money.

He feels great today and raring to go which is a good sign as he is confident in how he looks. He also feels (more importantly) relaxed which again is good and means the body can carry on doing what its doing without it rebelling and holding onto any unnecessary water.

The plan is to chill this morning, apply some tan and hit the road about 12pm. We should be up there at around 2ish so we can meet with Paul (and Rightyho) and then Wade can get prepared with plenty of time to spare.

Caroline is doing my food today (bless her heart) so I'll be well fed with all the correct ratios. its gonna be a long day but I am really excited for Wade.

Its been a long road with Wade, starting early this year and culminating in today. We have learnt a lot about Wade and how he reacts, and altho we haven't got everything right, we've got a lot more right than wrong. This sport is all about learning about your body and we've learnt a lot about Wade's during this prep, there's still more to learn but we haven't done a bad job and I for one will be really proud of what he's accomplished when he steps on stage today.

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Good luck Wade all the best!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

new pics please! last ones were mad!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

*REPORT BY SUPERCELL.*

Monday 1st oct 2007

Update for everyone.

Wade weighed in at 79kgs, continued to dry out during the day and then won his class and got the coverted invite to the finals.

A job done very well.

Wade looked at his all time best yesterday and the balance of his phisique is damn near perfect. He was IMO 95% of where he could be and knows what to do for the next 10 days to ge him there.

Both Paul, myself and Wade reckon there are a few more lbs to come off and the new protocol set out will acheive this.

Dont get me wrong, 99% of people would have their foot at the same place on the gas and would have been very happy with how they looked, but Wade is never happy (which is a great attribute) and will do what it takes to get where he has too.

IMVHO there is NO-ONE out there that could match Wade's muscularity, symmetry and lines but there are those that could on condition at the moment. With this factor dealt with Wade WILL be unstoppable for the British and I will be damn proud to know that I have been a small cog in the wheel that has got him to his destination.

WELL DONE MATE. Myself, Caroline and all that were there supporting you are relly proud of you and the level that you have taken your physique to this year. A big thanks to Shaun, Tom, Paul L etc for your words of congratulations and any others that text Wade yesterday eve....Thankyou all.

With 13 days to go I am really excited as to Wades prospects and it all starts today. I have now taken the day off to train with Wade. That is after I have jumped on his treadmill, done my 60 mins of cardio and had something to eat!!

Come on guys, first things first!!!!  :lift:

J


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

Well done Wade on the win. Good luck for the finals. any photos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent result Wade.

Just hold it together for the finals this year, would be nice to see you reach your potential as previously you've just missed out at the finish.

With James helping you I'm sure you'll be in a better frame of mind this time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done wade i had not doubt you would win like i have been saying i have seen you in the flesh over your diet run and the pics on the board do not show all the detail and muscle you have.

I am down at castles again on the 9th mate if you want to train.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's a pic of Wade from yesterday. We are both very pleased with the improvements this year.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done wade, you look the business there


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

To put it in perspective - the other guy was sh1t hot and in great condition with good balance and muscularity. It's just that Wade was even SH1T HOTTER which kinda leaves me short of superlatives to elaborate on how he will look at the finals.

Lots of people in the crowd around me last night were simply going "how the **** is he under 80kg? No way. He looks much bigger than that."

That is simply the illusion of Wade's balance, shape, symettry and condition.

He will win his class at the finals. I'll have a fat bet with anyone on that.

Wade, mate, pleasure to meet you yesterday and you looked fan-bloody-superb. Even harder, even drier for the finals mate. Wicked.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Yo Wadey boy,

You aint ever looked like this at the final never mind a qualifier so well done!!!

Please let me do your prep for next year, it includes cream buns and everyfang :bounce:

I will see you next week with that extra 5% sliced off to bring you in 100%... an unknown place for you but you are in the right hands so relax and let it just melt off! :first:

Paul.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Dig in Wade, you were at your best ever last night, and there's still more to come! Keep pushing to the wire buddy.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!! i was happy with how i looked at the qualifier and so looking forward to the finals now , to show the full blown package...

Big thank you to James for being there for me through the diet & for staying the weekend end it was a great help...

Thank you to Paul Booth for his input will be doing that plan full steam ahead... good to see you again..

Wade


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

You looked superb mate.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I can vouch for the plan being implemented as soon as we woke this morning. We worked out the macros for the diet and then the cardio plan.

It was great seeing Wade fired up today. We are both really excited by the prospects for the British this year and I can gaurantee Wade will do exactly what is asked of him. Thanks again Paul for your imput yesterday, its always good to get your take on things.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, he looks huge in that pic, way more shreaded than the other dude.

Congrats


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

great pics wade, big changes from that EPF (Halesowen) back in 2002 eh?

nice talking to you on the phone buddy, i look forward to the finals


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wade, you look fcuking brilliant.

With James & Paul you can't go wrong. Good luck for the finals, buddy.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

brilliant result and you look superb wade

good luck at the brit mate

steve


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Wade, you look immense bro excellent conditioning and size to boot! Well done....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Wade..just a quick post to wish you all the best for this week and not to try anything last minute (which i know you wont).

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

He knows the plan Fiv. If he deviates...I kill him..its simple really

J


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

supercell said:


> He knows the plan Fiv. If he deviates...I kill him..its simple really
> 
> J


Firm but fair.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Never seen 80kg look like you make it look. Slay them Wade. Half of Peterborough is screaming from the audience for you this Sunday.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks all!!!

The plan is laid out so know exactly what to do .... no mistakes this time!!! 

Roll on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Wade,

I said what I needed to say within my thread but will say it again. What you have done over the last 8 days is nothing short of phenominal, let alone the last 16 weeks.

You have pushed yourself right to the edge and beyond and that is a sign of a true champion.

Well done my friend, its been an absolute pleasure working along side you over the last 16 weeks or so. Its been great for me too to have another angle on my prep and at the same time someone that can critique my physique and his own so honestly.

You're a good friend and cant wait for the weekend cos we are both going to have a ball. Just 2 more days, that's all mate, then its time to let those gates open and the carbs flow to fill all that new muscle tissue out. People are going to freak out when you walk on stage...Bring it on!!

J


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

absolutely awesome. I've got to agree with everyone at the show....how the f**k is he under 80kg.

Huge quads and delts and those arms are silly.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> He knows the plan Fiv. If he deviates...I kill him..its simple really
> 
> J


LOL

So you kill him with the dieting then if he deviates you kill him more.

KILL STAFFORD

KILL HIM DEAD.

lmao


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Spot on Tom. Its a win win situation.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

supercell said:


> Wade,
> 
> I said what I needed to say within my thread but will say it again. What you have done over the last 8 days is nothing short of phenominal, let alone the last 16 weeks.
> 
> ...


James

Thank you!! its been great to have you as a good friend & have enjoyed working with you this year... you have helped me so much & am so greatfull for all you have done for me!! We have worked well as a team!!

Im really looking forward to the show!!! YES Bring it on!!! 

Wade


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Wade good luck, not that i think you need it...you looked ready with 3 weeks to go when i saw you back stage. Its going to be a great year for you pal.

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

How are those carbs flowing Wade? Are you "carb-drunk" yet?

2 more days of keeping your head and mindset tight until you bring home that monster trophy.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

All is flowing well  800 yester day 1000 today


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one wade im on about the same but per meal :beer1::beer1: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Fivos


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Wade. Hope you're feeling ok today mate. I was gutted for you Sunday (that's why I didn't hardly speak at Nandos).

That stage is a f****** lonely place at times.

Couldn't get my head around the lighting and tan problems so many competitors were having....

Have you made any plans for other shows in 2007, or 2008 yet?

K


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

rightyho said:


> Hi Wade. Hope you're feeling ok today mate. I was gutted for you Sunday (that's why I didn't hardly speak at Nandos).
> 
> That stage is a f****** lonely place at times.
> 
> ...


Wade is currently pushing harder than ever for a NABBA qualifier for the universe this weekend. He's doing an awful lot of cardio, I've modified his diet & he should be able to drag it in by weekend enough to qualify then hit it hard again for the universe. He'll be to fcuked this week to post I imagine after the regime he's under.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Water rebound, deplete, refill, water drop all in 7 days? Don't expect he'll be posting this week at all then.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Water rebound won't be happening. We have it all in hand....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I could be talking rubbish as im no expert...but unless you use duretics (again i caould be wrong) you shouldnt get a rebound if you control your eating and carb intake..i know i didnt after the WABBA show which was a week before midlands.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You are correct Fiv.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

See you at the England on Saturday, Wade. We'll be shouting for ya.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

U wil b up against my man again Wade,could b a great battle there!Class 4 i presume??Good luck


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Rightyho

Be good to see you again make sure you speak to me this time LOL

Gunit

Yes ill be doing class 4!! love a good battle this time ill be leaving the water behind  tell Daniel good luck from me!

Its the 1st NABBA show for me so dont know what to expect... as always i go to win but my main concern is to show my best package (not the 1 at the Brits LOL)

Wade


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

We're leaving Peterborough at 1pm on the dot after the gym closes, so should be in Brierley by 2:30pm - think I should just miss the juniors and first timers.

I'll buy you a whole diet coke (2 if you win). How's that. mg:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

righty whats going on in brierly hill bro .i live just down the road but havent seen any advertising for whatevers happening could you fill me in please.... sorry 4 hijacking the thread..


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

justdiscovering said:


> righty whats going on in brierly hill bro .i live just down the road but havent seen any advertising for whatevers happening could you fill me in please.... sorry 4 hijacking the thread..


I don't think Wade will mind - as long as you cheer him on at the show  . He's the peeled one who's kicking ass in class 4.

PM'd mate.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

cheers righty,as for wade il be the one at the back with the pa system lol.good luck bro not that you will need it....just my humble opinion.:first:


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Wade what happened at the britain? did you overspill or something? I wasnt there mate and was jsut wondering what went wrong as you looked bang on in your qualifier but nothing has been said what happened at the britain?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Steve

Yes kind of... i soduim loaded the night before and was bang on.. then i weighed in 300g over so had to do some running to loose the weight which flattened me out.... i then recarbed & rebounded from all carbs as i had soduim loaded the night before.

Ill be playing it safe this time, nothing fancy just basic 1 day carb up as i have not depleted this week.

will u be at the show Steve?


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

what a nightmare mate!! Never tried sodium loading before but heard it can be very affective if done correctly...

no wade i wont be at the england but i will definatly be at the universe!! Good luck though mate and i hope to see you at the universe bigger and better!!!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

should b a g8 battle between Dan and Wade.Dan is not going to b as tight as the Britain but a lot fuller and heavier,althou the condition was not rite 4 the brits and wont b 4 this one its all an experiment.The rebound is far to severe to pull back with only a few days so were jus going to load up and hav fun!

All the best mate

Gary Farr


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Amazing physique, really is truely amazing.

Good luck with the show!


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

rightyho said:


> I don't think Wade will mind - as long as you cheer him on at the show  . He's the peeled one who's kicking ass in class 4.
> 
> PM'd mate.


just came across this myself live about 20mins away any chance of more details e.g tickets or pay on door etc

again sorry for the hijack!!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Apparently there will be lots of ticket avalible at the door!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

NABBA England 2007

Saturday

20 Oct 2007

1400

1400

Brierley Hill Civic Hall, West Midlands.

Final qualifier for the NABBA Universe contest.

Combined judging & show (1400 - 1800)

Contact show organiser, Mike Sullivan, for entry forms and further details on 07780 677168.
​
Sorry to go off topic again Wade, but it's kinda on topic too.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Hopefully wade will have dragged it in tighter for this one. He's been on a very brutal regime this last week so I really hope he can show the judges what he's truly capable of.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Yes nine pack it been dagged in nicely!!! ill be 4 kgs lighter than at the brits!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

4kg Boy are they in trouble...nice one Wade..

Fivos


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Wade text me this morning, he was 77kg so has shifted a lot of bodyfat & fluid this week. I've just text him to see how it's going at the NABBA show.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Wade won class 4 and has his invite to the Universe next saturday which he will be doing. nando's tonight and then back on the diet in the morning....Hardcore.

Well done mate. Kind of makes up for last weekend doesn't it?!

J


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

James

Thanks Bud!!

Yes it feels good to redeem myself for lasts weeks fcuk up lol

looking forward to the Uni as it always want to do it at some stage... although is wanted to do it in the future im excited to do it to test the waters at this stage & atleast its not a wasted year!!! 

See you tomorrow bud!!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done mate - top work.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Wade,

Decided that I need to train back tomorrow with the guru.

James


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Well done Wade a well deserved victory,for 6days work it was a massive transformation.Dan was happy with 3rd and was very happy that he took a trophy out of this yrs diet.U looked good mate,best of luck at the uni,enjoy it!

Gary Farr


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Gary!!

Good to finally meet you & have a little chat..


----------



## flex-lewis (Sep 4, 2004)

Not had the chance to email you yet mate, so this is a quick message to whats to come, Good luck im hoping to be there to cheer you on if im there this time............. we need to talk! lol

But again thank you for all your support emails and PM Wade it really does mean alot.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you Flex!

Hope to see you there! 

Allways a pleasure!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm really glad you managed to turn the disappointment from the British to a positive driving force to get you in shape for the Universe. I knew you could drag it in a lot tighter & that regime we had you on certainly did the trick. Now show em what you can do at the Uni mate, I'm really proud of you.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, outstanding Wade.

very impressive.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

congratulations wade!! give em hell mate!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done Wade i was well happy for you when i recieved the text from Mr Booth...looks like this year is going to be a great year for you afterall...

Fivos


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done Wade! James did you get any pictures?

Good luck with this week mate, I hope it all goes to plan for the Uni!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

wade, tremendous stuff mate.. 

all the best for the uni...

steve


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats Wade for your victory Saturday, never really spoken to you before but have always thought you could go a long way, just a matter of time hey?? I had to shoot off, personal problems which I have put on another thread, so didn't know where I placed, was a pretty awsome line up in class 3, what a year to make my comeback eh?? Well congrats again and good luck for the universe.

Simon Fan


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you all!!

Im hoping to improve a little for the uni & looking forward to presenting my best package to date & thats how i would like to end the year!!

hopefully see a few of you guys at the uni & good luck to all competing in it!!

Wade


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

just seen your pics from last wk m8 good improvement from the british even though i did have you in the top 5 , , good luck for the uni m8 see you on sat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade did not make the top 6 at the Uni but as he has said he was in his best ever shape plus he got to stand and be competative on the Uni stage which is to be applauded, well done mate now go and eat and relax you deserve it...


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Too right it's to be applauded. Awesome physique Wade. And lots of dedicated dieting this year, too.

What are your plans for 2008 bud?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm proud of you buddy. You dealt with the disappointment at Nottingham like a pro & decided there & then that it wasn't over yet, then came back to the stage with avengeance.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Pscab Rightyho & Paul B!

Had a good year with some highs & lows but thats what is all about!! never stop learning!

Well not sure whats the plans for 08 but ill be doing something


----------



## flex-lewis (Sep 4, 2004)

Remember what i told you yesterday mate.

2008 going to be a great year for you........ me and shina had a great time just hanging ou with you both.

Now get that food down you 2008 here you come.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade ups and downs are what it is all about mate coming through at the end is what separates the winners and losers not the trophies .....

After i have had my Hernia op this Wednesday and recovered i will be down castles kicking your ass again mate....

say hi to caroline for me mate..


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any pictures from the Universe? I'd love to see how Wade looked.

Paul, hope all goes well with the op bud. John had his done a while ago & you can hardly even see the scar now. If mine gets any larger than the peanut size it is now, It's getting done too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers bud how long did it take John to recover??


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry for the hijack Wade...

Paul, he left it about 3 weeks before going full tilt with the weights again. Knowing John, he probably kept some cardio in there but I'm entirely not sure on that score. John's was done privately so the procedures & recovery periods may differ if it's being done NHS. I would imagine due to the non life threatening nature of an umbilical hernia, & the NHS's reluctance to perform what they would call cosmetic surgery, that you are also going private?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate NHS in fact i decided on line when the op was going to happen, i have a very good Doc...


----------

